# Thoughts on S2 11.0 A & Bristol 35.5



## patrscoe (May 9, 2011)

Any opinion on the S2 11.0 A and Bristol 35.5; good and bad?
Thanks


----------



## patrscoe (May 9, 2011)

Although I love our P35, we have made a decision to sell our current Pearson 35 and look for a little larger family cruising sailboat; more so, wider with more interior room. 
I see a local S2 11.0A but don't know much about them. Seems like it has a good hull shape, roomy interior and a hearty displacement. Although the lites leading into the cabin seem large.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Nice P35*

Looks like a nice Pearson 35, well-priced:

Pearson 35 | eBay

You might also try Craigslist for more exposure.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Also on sailboatlistings*

Looking good...

1973 Pearson P35 sailboat for sale in Virginia


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

"Practical Sailor" likes s2 11 very much. They have favorable review and quite a few positive references in other articles. I have no personal experience with the boat.


----------



## patrscoe (May 9, 2011)

Thanks. I am hoping to find our next sailboat within the next month or two, and I really can't afford having two sailboats at one time so I priced her for a quick sell but we will miss our P35, thats for sure. Our marina has mostly newer style sailboats but we always got the compliments. 
Unfortunately with two small children growing like weeds, we need a little more space for extended trips before someone jumps overboard, on purpose.


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

I have sailed a S2 and thought that it was a good little boat and spacious for the length.

Good boat for Florida, the Bahamas and the Caribbean.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

patrscoe said:


> Any opinion on the S2 11.0 A and Bristol 35.5; good and bad?
> Thanks


Maybe it would be a good idea to say what you're looking for. The answer to whether a Bristol 35.5 is good or bad would depend on whether you are looking for a racer or a cruiser.

The 35.5 is a conservatively-designed cruiser with excellent build quality and nice lines. By modern standards it is quite heavy, not particularly roomy, reasonably, but not very, fast; quite sea-kindly.


----------



## patrscoe (May 9, 2011)

I looked at a Bristol 35.5 and just came up with the same conclusion, not much more space then my current sailboat.
I am looking for a comfortable, fairly priced, roomy cruising sailboat within the 36' to 37' range.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

Ericson 34 Mk III - bigger inside than you'd think.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

patrscoe said:


> Although I love our P35, we have made a decision to sell our current Pearson 35 and look for a little larger family cruising sailboat; more so, wider with more interior room.


Pat,

It looks as if you have custom cabinetry on the starboard side aft of the bulkhead. Did you or a previous owner eliminate one of the pilot berths or sea berths?


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

My dock neighbor has an S2 11.0A that I've sailed aboard several times. She's a solid boat and sails decent. S2's are generally made well and I think the 11.0 would be a step up in build quality compared to your P35. The interior woodwork is quite nice. However, I'm not a big fan of the Lexan deck hatches because they tend to get hazey and show internal stress cracks. Also, I've always thought for a 36 footer, the berths on the 11.0 could be roomier. Most of the interior space is in the salon. I (like you) have two young kids and would prefer a private aft and forward cabin if I were shopping in this size range. Overall, I'm not sure you'll get much more room than you already have in your P35, considering the 11.0's layout.


----------

